# How to clean engine ground wires



## Redcar (Aug 4, 2005)

OK I go back to the alternator....but first thing first, how to locate engine ground wires and clean it?


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

i would just follow the wire harnesses, and look at where the ground is on body/frame/engine, or some repair manuals have specific ground points...
spray with battery cleaner and take a wire brush and clean em, if you want you can spray some anti-corrosion spray..


----------



## prtyfly4awhitguy (Sep 1, 2005)

hey man check out ebay motor they sell a high performance ground wire kit that reaplaces them its fairly inexpensive and i assume its good quality its made by jdm check it out. i can give you the link if you want.


----------

